# Lightning Bowstrings "SquareUp" (Handy bow torque indicator)



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Gary, a picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## Domonic410 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pictures of the Square up*

Really awesome product








http://www.squareuparchery.com


----------

